# Is anyone familar with CedarTone decking?



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I wonder if it is similar to a product we used to get in manitoba. It is a pressure treated but cedar tone instead of green.
It is outdoor wood grade not PWF grade.
Used that all the time for less expensive decks.
It was same price as outdoor wood green stain.


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> I wonder if it is similar to a product we used to get in manitoba. It is a pressure treated but cedar tone instead of green.
> It is outdoor wood grade not PWF grade.
> Used that all the time for less expensive decks.
> It was same price as outdoor wood green stain.


This is the product Menards is selling - MicroShades Cedar.


----------

